# What is the best airbrush gun and compressor?



## SarahC0612 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello,
	I am seeking everyone's opinions/recommendations on airbrush guns, compressors, and foundations. My budget for the compressor and gun is around $300. Any suggestions for quality products in this range are appreciated! Also, if you think I need to spend more to get a decent one, please also let me know. I do have a Mac Pro card, so I believe I could buy the Mac gun and compressor and stay inside my budget.

  	I also have some questions:
  	Can you mix airbrush makeup brands with different guns? Example: Mac airbrush makeup with an OCC gun?
  	Do you have to get a gun and compressor from the same manufacturer, or can you mix and match?
  	Which is better, a side or gravity feed gun? I am leaning toward a side feed since it looks like it will allow more versatility. 

  	Thank you!
  	Sarah


----------



## slick (Nov 4, 2010)

I own and have only used the TEMPTU S-One compressor along with their SP-35 gravity feed airbrush gun. (I'm pretty sure its the same as the Sparmax compressor and gun on the OCC site.) Been very happy with it and its definitey within your budget, and you'd probably have enough left over to buy a foundation starter set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They also have a PRO program as well which will also save you $$!

  	In terms of your other questions, you CAN mix makeup brands with different guns, thats not a problem.  Just remember to clean your gun well in between using different TYPES of foundations (water based, silicone based, etc), or have a second gun if you need to be constantly switching between foundation types.

  	I believe you CAN mix and match your airbrush gun and compressor, but depending on the brand you may have to get an adapter for connecting the two together.  It is probably easier just to get a matching set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Finally, in terms of side vs. top feed.....I'd say thats all about preference!  Both will perform the same.....the advantage of a side feed might be that you can attach a bottle feed to it if you need to do body painting or anything large scale. Otherwise I'd say the top feed is going to be more effecient with foundation products.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## SarahC0612 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you so much Slick! It was very helpful!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2010)

*moving to Industry Discussion*


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 9, 2010)

I use the Iwata top feed one and LOVE it!


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 12, 2011)

I highly recommend the Graftobian Walk-Around. It's $300, it works great, it's lightweight, it's not very loud, It's the most portable and easy to store I've ever found, it's rechargeable, and it comes with a bunch of stuff, including but not limited to 15 shades of their airbrush makeup, which I think is fantastic.


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey, Iwata has some of the top products, especially guns. My first airbrush compressor was the iwata smart jet (the one mac pro sells). it's really good, but it's a beast and huge. It's good if you're going to keep it in your studio, but it's a pain to travel with. I had an Iwata eclipse gun, which works really well.

  	I recently got a stilazzi mini air compressor that literally fits onto your belt. it's perfect for being mobile. I got a new gun as well, i got the iwata revolution because it has a wider spray.

  	you can put anything in your gun that is thin enough for it to run. certain systems like the temptu pods sold at sephora, are marketed for the every day user and not makeup artists, those types of machines can't take other foundations, but if you get a real professional airbrush gun, it can run anything through it that's thin enough.

  	you can mix and match your gun and compressor, like i did. I didnt need an adapter, but they are available if you need to have one. 

  	i prefer a gravity feed gun


----------



## LC (Jan 12, 2011)

also, just as a side note, to make things simple, thetanningstore.com sells compressors, guns, and airbrush foundations as a kit, all for about 300


----------



## SarahC0612 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

  	Lauren - I am a huge fan of yours. You are insanely talented!  I want to be you when I grow up! Thank you so much for the great advice


----------



## Prise1031 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi there, im new to the site!  I have a temptu gun and a Iwata compressor... I heard the temptu gun is actually an Iwata gun? Who knows!  Love them! My compressor is heavy and loud though, I need to downsize soon! But yes, you can interchange airbrush guns and compressors!


----------



## spinderellla (Oct 5, 2013)

I have just seen this and thought i would give my opinion, being from Sydney Australia airbrush makeup is not as popular as in the states and other parts of the world, I have a few of the different air brush systems, ie: iwata  and sparmax. And they are both equally as good as each other. The only recommendation I would say is really invest in a good airbrush foundation as they vary, some are water based, and some are silicone based. I would say stay away from DINAIR as i have found it to be the worst product I have worked with, it is water/acrylic based so it sets like glue on the face, and is extremely matt. I personally hate the way it sets and looks on the face. Unless ur dealing with a middle aged woman who is going to sweat up a storm I would run away from this product.  I do however recommend Kett, there makeup comes out nice and natural. I highly recommend u try some different foundations in the sample sizes and see what suits you. You can use any type if airbrush makeup with any gun and compressor, so long as the foundation base is the same.   Hope this helps.   You can also make your own airbrush foundation by mixing glycerin and water with finishing spray with your mineral makeup of your choice. One part glycerin to 2 parts putrefied water to one part finishing spray...   Hope this helps


----------



## shawnRD (Nov 21, 2013)

hey so i randomly came to this from google i hope you can help me sorry if this belongs somewhere else...

  My girlfriend already has everything for spray tanning but wants to get into airbrush make up and body paint, i want to buy her the gun and everything she needs for christmas....can i buy the guy off thetanningstore.com or do i need more than just the gun?

  thanks for your help


----------



## atchurch (Feb 20, 2014)

I bought the Belloccio starter kit for $120 4 months ago, but I didn't like the W/B makeup and bought some Temptu stuff to use with the gun and compressor.  It really didn't have enough "oomph" to push the S/B makeup through it so I spent another $200 on the Temptu gun and compressor.  It is backbubbling and I've only had it for 3 weeks.  I've tried to contact them via the customer contact e-mail but haven't heard back.  I love the S/B makeup and the whole airbrush experience (when the gun works and isn't spitting makeup at me) because my skin has been pock-marked and has over-sized pores for 40 years and this makes my skin nearest to flawless I have EVER had.  But at this point, with these guns, I just want to cry.  Can anybody help me???  Either help me fix the ones I have (the guns are practically identical except the finish on the handles and the compressors are way different) or point me to a gun that is practically indestructible and can handle the S/B makeup.  Please?


----------

